# لايفوتك، فيديو سريع عن كيفية انشاء مخطط gantt غانت الأساسي بواسطة 2010 excel



## aidsami (20 أبريل 2012)

​لايفوتك، فيديو سريع عن كيفية انشاء مخطط GANTT غانت الأساسي
بواسطة 2010 EXCEL ​

سلام

الرابط من هنا:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...#ixzz1sZRCprBD

​








موفقين ​


----------

